# New residence rules for British expats



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

I thought some of you might find this article interesting.

cashy : Article Post : New residence rules for British expats


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

The article is interesting and does cut through a lot of the "tax speak" by HMRC, but it should make it much clearer that it relates to TAX Residency Rules and not "ordinary" residents 

Be better if titled
*Your a British Expat but are you a UK Tax Resident?*


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Guess I am a bit daft then as I thought the title was just that....


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Doubt it  that's the trouble with these articles at times, UK doesn't help as it doesn't spell out "ordinary residence" or as most of EU countries state requirements for registering residence because there isn't one, but refers to reguirements for "ordinary resident" in lots of areas like NHS, benefits etc


----------

